# Men's fashion question, Navy Sport coat with Charcoal grey slacks? Help me pull this off



## dredges (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a big guy and my suit no longer fits, I'm taking my girl to a fancy fundraiser at the Detroit Opera house ($220 value) that I won tickets to. It's going to have lots of restaurants and bars handing out food and cocktails and strolling entertainment etc..., I checked out pics from previous years and everyone was wearing suits and party dresses. Anyways...

While scrounging through the closet I came across a Navy sport coat with gold buttons, not my favorite look, but beggars can't be choosers, and it fits, it's actually a little too big for me but better too big than too tight to button right?

The event is tomorrow so I don't have time for alterations.

Can this jacket go with char-coal gray slacks? This is acceptable attire right?

What color shirt and tie should I wear to pull this all together?

any help much appreciated


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dredges said:


> it's actually a little too big for me but better too big than too tight to button right?


Wrong! If it's single breasted, a better fit worn unbottoned if preferable to an overly large jacket that swamps you when buttoned.

Anyway, yes grey slacks go perfectly well with a blue blazer, it's a classic look. Wear a plain white, pale blue or pink shirt. The blue blazer/grey slacks combo allows for much variation in tie colour and patterns. What have you got in the way of ties?


----------



## dredges (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a light blue shirt and a blue patterned tie that I used to wear with my other, too small suit, but I'm thinking about going to the big and tall store to buy a new shirt and extra long tie, because I hate having to tie them all funny because they're too short, my neck is about 20" at least

I was thinking white shirt / maroon tie would look formal? or is that too much "military school uniform"?

and thanks Earl


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

If you have a suit, I'd probably wear it. If not, the navy blazer with charcoal trousers will work. My preference would be a white shirt, burgundy or navy tie in either foulard or solid/plain pattern, black shoes and belt. The idea is to go as formal as possible with the blazer.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I do the charcoal pants/navy blazer pretty regularly. White french cuff shirt with gold links might sound precious but it's a good look; I usually wear white or light blue button downs though. As for a tie, I tend to wear more reds and golds than anything. One of my favorite ties with that combo is a Brooks Brothers Repp #1 in burgundy/gold/navy. For what it's worth, my favorite navy blazer is a 46L and I usually wear a 48L. The shoulders are soft and it really hugs them just right but buttoned it looks a touch too tight over my midsection so I never do.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pay close attention to all the above! They are right.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

dredges said:


> I have a light blue shirt and a blue patterned tie that I used to wear with my other, too small suit, but I'm thinking about going to the big and tall store to buy a new shirt and extra long tie, because I hate having to tie them all funny because they're too short, my neck is about 20" at least
> 
> I was thinking white shirt / maroon tie would look formal? or is that too much "military school uniform"?
> 
> and thanks Earl


It's hard to screw up with a blue blazer and grey pants. The worst you can do is look "plain," but that's not so bad. It sounds like going to the big and tall store is a good idea if that's what it takes to get a shirt and tie that fit.

Almost any tie would work. Burgundy is classic, but yes, perhaps a touch uniform-like. I'd actually go for a green, depending on the options. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Focus on fit. And polish your shoes.


----------



## dredges (Jun 7, 2012)

I went and bought a white shirt that has very faint textured stripe in the fabric, looks sharp, and sounds odd but I also bought a navy tie with tiny hot pink dots all over it, haha
I'm going to pull it off


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Enjoy. Tie sounds great.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope it worked for you. While I agree with the advice given here, the danger is that you end up looking like a security guard when you combine navy with gray trousers. I think the trick is to add something that is clearly not "uniform"--maybe a bright pocket square or something.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....or brown shoes!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dredges said:


> I went and bought a white shirt that has very faint textured stripe in the fabric, looks sharp, and sounds odd but I also bought a navy tie with tiny hot pink dots all over it


That sounds great, good luck. Also, I'm glad you decided not to go with a red or burgundy tie, it really does not work with the navy blazer/grey slacks combo anymore.


----------



## ipse dixit (Apr 11, 2012)

A crisp, white linen pocket square would be a nice addition. to make it look like you know what you are doing sartorially. Also, I have never seen a security guard wearing a pocket square.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Wear the navy solid.


----------

